# vacuum sealing dehydrated milk



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I was thinking I could make the little bags and store 1/3 cup into each, but now after running a couple through that I'm thinking this is going to consume a LOT of vacuum seal bag. 

Looks like I'll be buying these bags by the case


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Have you thought of vacuum sealing in jars?


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Grimm said:


> Have you thought of vacuum sealing in jars?


And if there is no power, you can use a brake bleeder to reseal.
It works. I have one and it is testy some time, but I like having it.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

JayJay said:


> And if there is no power, you can use a brake bleeder to reseal.
> It works. I have one and it is testy some time, but I like having it.


I personally think sealing the powder in jars is less of a drain on the wallet because you don't have to buy the bags as often. Plus you can reseal after you use what you want from the jar.

The brake bleeder is smart too.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I have done powdered eggs in jars already, and they lose their seal after a few months. This could be sustainable if I were willing to put in the time to rotate it out and track it, but I'd rather not get that involved if I can solve it by throwing money at it and making it 20+years good to go.

going to start a new thread with what I learned and ask if this is normal behavior from a foodsaver


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I've vacuum sealed some powdered milk in bags, something you need to watch for is that some of the fine powder will likely get sucked into the vacuum pump and could shorten the life of sealer.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Dakine said:


> ... in jars already, and they lose their seal after a few months.





Davarm said:


> ...you need to watch for is that some of the fine powder will likely get sucked into the vacuum pump and could shorten the life of sealer.


Vacuum seal the powdered milk in jars first.... then vacuum seal the jar inside a bag!! Done!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Dakine said:


> I have done powdered eggs in jars already, and they lose their seal after a few months.


Really? I've not had that problem with powdered items (I've sealed a lot of powdered seasonings and gravies, but not eggs, so that may be a difference.) I do use a small oxy absorber in the jar - I wonder if that creates enough of an additional vacuum on top of using the food saver vac to keep them sealed? I don't know about super long term, but I do have items that have stayed sealed for over two years (because I wasn't rotating stock as well as I should have been). I'm not a big fan of the bags anymore. I've found they can lose their seals after a while.


----------



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

Problems and solution for vaccuum sealing dry goods in jars.

I have had problems with my lids staying sealed for a length of time UNTIL I started heating my lids in the oven to soften the rubber on the lid. I did have to replace my clear tube once after sealing toooo many jars of cocoa powder.  I also started wiping my jars down just prior to vaccuum sealing them as there seemed to be a fine powder on them which caused them not to seal to good.

After i made the minor changes to the way I vaccuum seal dry goods, haven't had any failures. (Fingers crossed)


----------

